# Voiding Trial Cystometrics



## BillingS01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Physician in our office has given the following scenario and is asking which code(s) to use to bill for what he has done...."patient comes in with a Foley catheter, and we fill the bladder and basically do cystometrics to determine patient's bladder sensation and then pull the catheter out and do a voiding trial."
Thank you very much for any input...I pulled an article from Dr. Painter that stated to bill CPT code 51700 (bladder irrigation, simple, lavage, and/or instillation) for a patient who is not in the 90 day postop global.


----------

